# 5 Spot what distance are these shot at ??



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

What distance is a NFAA 5 spot shot at. The acutal distance ? I found that the Vegas 3 spot is shot at 19 yards 2 foot 1 inch, not 20 yards to be exact. I know most shoot the 5 spot at 20 yards. Is 20 yards the correct distance or is it different like the Vegas 3 spot face.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

20yds on the 5 spot and 20 on most of the vegas 3 spots less it be a fita and then its 18 meters. AC


----------

